# Bartow Dixie Update 10-25-04



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 25, 2004)

I was not around camp much this weekend so I may not be up to date on all the happenings.  I do know tha one of the members brought in a huge 8 pt that field dressed 160#.   Like always, we are still behind COBB'S LEGION.  Last week someone got one that dressed to 190#.   

I heard that someone shot a buck Saturday evening.  Last I heard they were still in the woods after 9:00 PM looking for it.  I don't know if it was found or not.

The biggest thing going on was that it was the Parent/Child weekend on the WMA, and the hunters were out in force.  I went by the WMA office about 2:00 PM on Saturday, and 11 deer had been brought in.  I took a ride down Cemetary Road on Sunday morning about 10:30 AM, and there were people camped all up and down the Cemetary Road on the WMA.   I talked to one teenager that showed me a doe his dad had killed.  (WMA hunt was either sex).

Next weekend is EITHER SEX in BARTOW and CHEROKEE.  I expect it to be the largest turnout on DIXIE.  IT is for the weekend only, and again on the following weekend.  After that, on Nov 13, it opens for EITHER SEX until Dec 5.    Then it closes for DOES until  DEC 26 - JAN 1.

Pickings have been slim on DIXIE, and I don't think that COBB'S LEGION has had it much better , although I think they are still ahead of us in kills.  Hoipefully, next weeking will start filling up the log books on both clubs.

Take not of the notice on both pegboards.  The EAST COBB YMCA is holding and adventure outting that will put about 90 cyclist riding through the leases on Saturday, Nov 6.  That is the second Saturday of EITHER SEX.  The riders are supposed to stay on the County maintained roads, and are supposed to be wearing orange.  Their exact route is unclear, but it looks to me that it will be all on COBB'S LEGION.  DIXIE should not be bothered by them, however, there will be a lot of law enforcement in the area because of it, so be careful about riding ATV's on the County Roads.  So far I have not heard of anyone being ticketed for riding ATV's on the roads, but we have been warned that if we are cought doing it, we wil lbe fined.

I hope everyone has a great hunt on SAT & SUN.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 26, 2004)

Once again due to the fact that you are not a member of Cobb's I am unsure why you feel it necessary to post stuff that you are not sure on. If there is any info in regards to our clube one of our members will post it. Not trying to be rude but give it a rest....... If it partains to Dixie or the county great but not our club..


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Oct 26, 2004)

I didn't know COBB'S LEGION got a new club president.  Congrats Highcountry.

Papalapin we are close to your club.  If you here about  something  from our club that you would like to share feel free to do so.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 27, 2004)

They did not get a new one I see the sarcasm. It is not there business if they are not in our club and that came from the president of the club.... He has told him not to put stuff on there in reference to our club. Thanks


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Oct 27, 2004)

This forum is for north Ga hunting reports.  Papalapin is reporting on north Ga.  My sugestion is give reports on your club before he can.  People here at woods like to know whats going on in their areas.  Papalapin does a good job at that.


----------



## dixie (Oct 27, 2004)

*Clubs*

My Goodness, guys, there's no need in all this. Both of you are great members and both of you are a asset to your club . Both of you please do me a favor, H.C., please report on Cobb's, Papa, please report on Dixie. High C. davis road's not washed out anywhere near as bad as it was reported to be. I went across it yesterday, it does need a LITTLE building up on both sides at the creek, but that's all. Now, for my report, I was up there yesterday and the deer were moving BIG TIME, I saw seven just on the way in, and four from my stand.  Looks like after the lack of a mass crop last year and no "for real" rut, things are getting back to normal and I think the ruts going to start in the next week or so.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 27, 2004)

Steve I will report all for cobbs. As well I have the sand bags... Do you still want to put them out. It definately won't hurt and it may keep the area from washing out more... I will be out there this wekkend and hope to see you. I will be out there next Tuesday as well. I want to get some work done as well as hunt a little. I have the stuff to make the picture board as well. I don't know if I will have time this weekend if not I will try and get it done on Tuesday.. I imagine you will be out there. I will bring you some meat from IL deer in within the next week or so. It taste completely different. Hope to see ya soon. Work has had me covered up lately.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Steve.

Jim


----------



## dixie (Oct 27, 2004)

*Sand Bags*

H.C. We can use a few bags on both sides of the creek crossing there, but the main thing is, the crossings OK for traffic, we can use the bags to stop any new washing out there. I'm looking forward to the meat.  We plan on coming up Friday afternoon and staying the weekend. Papa, as I understand it, that ride will start at the cemetry on the lake, come up thru Dixie but all on the paved roads, go thru us on Cobb's around 9:30A.M and finish up around 1:00 P.M back at the cemetry. Hummm, doe days and bike riders all around us, this may be the first time in years I hunt close to the WMA!  One other thing, I'm going to do a DUMB thing this year, I'm going to hunt one buck only , ole white horns, he's a BIG un!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 27, 2004)

What roads will the cyclists be using through Cobb's?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 27, 2004)

*Hello Jack Straw*

I know the route, but since it is on your club, I cannot comment.

I can tell you that they are getting into canoes at McKESKY CAMPGROUND area and conoeing out to the lake and then East to somewhere just past the cemetary.  After that they get on bikes and cycle through - er, better not say!

You had better ask someone in your club. 

On DIXIE, while we are not expecting to see any of them, we do expect to have a lot of Law enforcement presence as safety patrols for the event.  So in respect to that we plan to make sure we stay off the county roads with the ATV's.


----------



## dixie (Oct 27, 2004)

*Roads*

Jack, the WHOLE routes posted on the peg board, but answer your question, down Hardin Bridge all the way to the WMA, then on the firebreak on the WMA around to proctors bend and back up to hardin Bridge at the 4way  and back out. I haven't hunted below the 4-way in ages, BUT, with that going on and me wanting a doe or two, I may hunt off Trim or grabinger that weekend. I can forward the letter I have from them if you want to see the whole thing.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 27, 2004)

Steve I thought you knew better than to focus all efforts on just one buck. Remember he will know you much better than you will know him.Ha Ha. Good luck...Where was he seen last??? Just Kidding. My Brother in Law saw that eight that I past up a few weeks ago but couldn't get shot. I probably won't be out till Sat. morning...Honey dues are a must these next two weekends that way the rut is freed up for me. I will look forward to sitting with you this weekend for a while I will bring some bags down as well. Plan on sunday eating a hamburger with us....I will bring enough to eat for us for lunch then I will get you an IL deer package together. Got to get back to work.....Talk to you later on.


----------



## dixie (Oct 27, 2004)

*Ole White Horns*

H.C. why do you think I said I was going to do a DUMB thing!?? ROFL, I know it's a dumb thing to do but, I'd really like to take him. I don't mind telling you where I saw him at, he was on Cobb's!!    All kidding aside, as big as he is, he may the  reason the lesser bucks are not using in that area anymore, I suspect he's run them out. I expect the rut to hit in the VERY near future, the does seem to be moving more and more and the bucks that have been brought in are showing the signs of them getting ready for it.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 28, 2004)

I will be out this weekend and look forward to seeing you. I will bring you a log of summer sausage as well as some sand bags... Let me know if there is anything else we might need out there. I am planning on hunting for a while in the morning then comming to the scales and seeing what type of does are shot. I need to talk to you this evening about a couple issues regarding the lease... A couple of members have brought up something we (me and you)need to address.


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 28, 2004)

Well darn. It settled down. And I love to watch a power struggle. Somebody wanted to be "THE" spokesman. 
Jack I hope you're feeding Dixie when he comes around. You're about 2 brownie points behind HC at the moment. He's working hard.  Atta boy, atta boy.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 28, 2004)

Bass you could help me out......I need about 3 months of cool/cold weather to help trigger the deer movement more...Can you help me..... Not a power struggle just want some order.....I also want everyone to be happy...Lets get over this and go harvest some animals... Hope everyone can hold off on the trigger comming up the big boys are going to screw up soon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Enough said from everyone involved.  Please keep all this type of banter in PM or email form.

Jim


----------



## highcountry (Oct 28, 2004)

Agree Jim...consider it done.....Good luck to all


----------

